

Clojure Conj 2011 Nov 10-12 in Durham, NC - briancooley
http://www.clojure-conj.org/

======
apgwoz
I can't wait for this. The first conj was a great experience. I hope this
years will be bigger and better than last, and there's no reason to believe it
won't be.

------
macmac
Durham again? seriously?

~~~
peterstjohn
Because it's awesome! Microbreweries, a wonderful community, excellent food,
and you can cross off the #35 place you must visit in 2011 according to the
New York Times!

(I recommend Scratch for breakfast, Toast for lunch, and Dos Perros for
dinner…)

(currently waiting for my visa to come through so I can join my wife there, so
forgive me for waxing lyrical about the place :))

~~~
knieveltech
Durham, a wonderful community?! You ever get more than a block away from the
American Tobacco Historic District?

I live there. Excepting a mile and a half wide strip that follows I-40 and a
couple pockets near Chapel Hill, Durham is filthy, overrun with crime, totally
lacking in services and someone important on the city planning commission
thinks a Spirograph set makes a handy addition to one's drafting tools.

~~~
mncaudill
Between American Tobacco (where I lived for 2 years before moving to SF) and
the Warehouse District, you've got most of downtown covered. Then factor in
the restaurants and bars up and down Main and Ninth streets and that's a safe
and clean downtown. Durham's a great town and it's events like this that keeps
raising its profile.

~~~
knieveltech
Safe and clean compared to what? Newark?

~~~
mncaudill
I'll just leave this here. [http://dukechronicle.com/article/morrison-column-
distorts-du...](http://dukechronicle.com/article/morrison-column-distorts-
durham-crime-stats)

I'd even say it's cleaner than almost all of San Francisco and SF's worst
parts (eg, the Mission, Bayview, Hunter's Points) are more violent than
Durham's worst parts.

Every urban environment of any size is going to have its problems but there is
a definite reality distortion field surrounding how violent and dirty people
think Durham is.

~~~
knieveltech
The most interesting part of that article (other than the rather obvious
conflict of interest coming from Duke faculty) would be the first comment.

------
nod
Is this co-located with any other companion conference?

~~~
zaph0d
No.

